# Police Memorial Week



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Being Police Memorial week, our department honored our fallen in a ceremony today. During the ceremony it was announced the person that shot and killed our last fallen Trooper (January 1, 2007), was convicted of 1st Degree Murder. Included in the ceremony, this year, were the dogs that have fallen in the line of duty. This month we also recognize the service of those who have served and those that have given the ultimate sacrifice in the various branches of the Unites States Military. 

All give some; some give all

DFrost


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

two weeks ago, a phila police officer was killed in the line of duty.
back in october, another was fatally shot.
there is alot of corruption, etc., but all in all, these men and women jeoprodize their lives each and every day. they should all be honored. all those that serve in this capacity (military, EMS, etc etc) should be honored, each and every day.

i'm glad that this week has been set aside to remind us all of the sacrifices others make. may God keep them all in His care.


----------



## mikaK9 (Oct 8, 2007)

Glad you guys got the murder conviction. It helps a little in dealing with the loss.


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

remembering those who have paid the ultimate sacrafice for our safety. May God keep them in his hands and that they are able to rest in perfect peace. Amen.


----------

